# Fun with Weight Pulling



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Early in the fall, my dad found this... thing... and was going to just toss it out when it fell on its side and my dad had this WONDERFUL idea. It could easily be modified for a weight pulling sled. Winter hit much to quickly to do what we wanted with it, but I took it out today to use just as a drag sled.

The "drag sled" 


Now for those that do not know there are 3 different types of weight pulling. Carts on tracks (like a railroad car sorta), Carts (like a trailer) and then Sleds for on ice. The tracks are the easiest to pull on. You'll get massive amount of weight pulled on tracks. Carts are in the middle and the sleds are the hardest so you don't have as much weight needed to pull.

I know I sound horrible and annoying, but you do what you have to do to encourage Nubs's to pull! But watch as we go!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xu27Mi9ZQI



And him after everything:
"I'm the KING!"


He pulled 9 blocks at 15lbs each for 135lbs, which isn't much but on an ungroomed path is massive for a beginner. I even had issues pulling it back to where the blocks are at. Nubs LOVES to pull, he really does. I'm glad I found something that he enjoys doing.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yay Nubs!! That was fun too watch. *side note* Both my girls are napping but they both just lifted their heads as soon as you started encouraging Nubs to look at me. I thought it was hysterical.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Woo, look at him go!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW!!!

Nubs looks absolutely incredible!! He has changed so much since I remember seeing him last!

Great photos!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I love his serious face in that last pic. "Don't mess with me!"


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

classic. thats awesome DM. and totally shows that he is of correct temperment


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Ahhhhh, the nubster is awesome!! That looked like fun for you and him!!!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Nubs LOVES to pull, he glows when he is pulling. You can just tell it's natural for him.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

So cool! I can't wait till he goes into some real competitions! He'll blow them all away!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Keechak said:


> So cool! I can't wait till he goes into some real competitions! He'll blow them all away!


March 12th  I just need to send in the paper work


----------

